# insulating around a fireplace insert



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

I am in the process of insulating my daylight basement in this manner:










However I am not sure what to do around my existing fireplace that will become a wood burning insert:










To the rear of the fireplace area is the garage. The orange block in my mockup represents the size of a suitable wood burning insert for my space, in this case a 'Pacific Energy - Vista Insert'. 

The neon green areas represent the minimum clearances for combustible materials.

As I am insulating very well all along my walls with Foamular 150, I don't want any kind of a thermal break or short circuit around my wood burning insert/fireplace area.

Is a product such as this: http://www.unifrax.com/web/UnifraxHome2.nsf/AllDocuments/5278DE2840DA651285256C3E00603706?OpenDocument what I would use to fill in those areas between the fireplace insert and the existing cinder block as well as the clearance between where my XPS/furred wall will end?

Also, should rebuild my mantle a little so that the fireplace insert is flush with the level of where my furred wall will be rather than recessed?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roxul would be perfect in this case and is rated for those type of temperatures.

As long as the cavity is airtight, the offset between insulation and no insulation will be slight. You could improve the air tightness by sealing the CMU block as they are notorious for seeping air.


----------

